# Who Has A Volna? A Vostok Precision?



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like to see all your fantastic Volnas, 22 jewels Vostok, and so on: all those Vostok designed to reach the maximum of COSC precision class.

Here is my first 22 jewels Vostok:










And here my Volnas. The first has a red "12"










and this is gold plated:










This is my preferred Volna, with the cyrillic logo:










And here a couple, Vostok and Volna, with embossed dial:










Pleasw show yours! :notworthy:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

An absolutely Beautiful collection,Vaurien :thumbup: .

The precisions are one of my favourite Russians. Here is one of mine.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

An absolutely Beautiful collection,Vaurien

+1 agreed

I dont have any, bit of a ladies watchÂ :shocking:

only joking ....................Â :thumbup:

BR

Martin


----------

